# NSInternalScriptError in Applescript



## macmastah (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

I'm having a problem with the attached applescript which tries to add chapter markers to the frontmost quicktime movie. It's supposed to place the markers wherever the playhead is, but always gives me an "NSInternalScriptError."

It highlights this line after it displays the error:

	make new track at sourceMovie with data alias chapterFile

Could someone please tell me how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like an incompatibility has cropped up with newer versions of QuickTime Player. Some scripts I wrote to do the same thing now give me that same error. I'm sure they worked as recently as December (with whatever version of QT was newest at that point).

I'll see if I can fix mine later and tell you what I find. From the look of it, though, I'd guess that Apple broke QT's scriptability in a recent update.


----------



## macmastah (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for doing that!

I look forward to hearing if you fixed it.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 29, 2006)

I haven't found a way to fix it exactly, but I just ran my old script using QuickTime Player 6.5 instead of 7, and it works just fine.

It's likely that the script you posted would also work with QTP 6.5, but I can't say for sure since I can't even get it to produce an error on my machine; it just silently dies. It seems like it wants to use speech recognition, and my Mini doesn't have a microphone, so maybe that's why.

In case you're wondering, when you use QTP 6 with QT7 installed, it still uses QT7, so you can play H.264 and all that. The only major difference is the interface.


----------



## macmastah (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help, Mikuro!

One thing, do you know where I can get Quicktime 6.5 player for mac? I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Thanks again.


----------

